# Changing Johan's Username



## devdev

Ok, @johan has asked us to put this to public vote.

As per http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/ceramic-wick.2073/page-2#post-48008

I suspect I know which way this will go, but in the spirit of it being an erection day, and so we can have a little fun please cast your vote

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## PeterHarris

lol @ the Malema for President hahahahah

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## johan

Why can't I vote more than once like certain politicians today?

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## PeterHarris

if this vote goes to change - then i will donate R150 to the site

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## devdev

To be fair to @johan the outcome of this poll will not be binding on him, he will still have the final say in the matter. However this thread may gently nudge him towards making a decision

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

I don't think its necessary for Johan's actual username to change. 
I like it that he is Johan on our forum 

We can refer to our honourable electronics guru as Ohm Johan when we address him from time to time in our posts....

Reactions: Like 4 | Disagree 1


----------



## devdev

Seems that Malema will not be president which is good news. The Yes group doesn't quite have two thirds majority yet it seems


----------



## annemarievdh

If @johan name changes, I will be confused to whom he is every time he posts ??

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## devdev

It's a close call folks. We need two thirds majority!


----------



## Andre

devdev said:


> It's a close call folks. We need two thirds majority!


Since when?


----------



## devdev

Matthee said:


> Since when?


Since never, but two-thirds majority is clearly an overwhelming show of public agreement for @johan to do the name change.

Since @johan has the final say, two thirds is a clear and unanimous outcome upon which he can base his decision

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris

ViVa ! *Ohm *Johan! ViVa!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PeterHarris

PeterHarris said:


> if this vote goes to change - then i will donate R150 to the site


 so as i said, if the votes are in favour of the name change i will donate.

put is $40, for the reason that @devdev will be vaping his socks aswell

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## devdev

Ok, if Johan changes his name I will vape my socks, and the donations go in!

Sounds like a total win

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## PeterHarris

devdev said:


> Ok, if Johan changes his name I will vape my socks, and the donations go in!
> 
> Sounds like a total win


its in already

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev

Well played Pete, but Johan needs to agree to the change!

Why do I feel like I am definitely going to land up making a sock vaping video?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

devdev said:


> Well played Pete, but Johan needs to agree to the change!
> 
> Why do I feel like I am definitely going to land up making a sock vaping video?




Because you know it's inevitable...

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PeterHarris

devdev said:


> Well played Pete, but Johan needs to agree to the change!
> 
> Why do I feel like I am definitely going to land up making a sock vaping video?


ohm johan still has the final say, i said if the votes are in favor ill donate, regardless if ohm johan changes.... you on the other hand....are vaping socks my friend

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis

Well I can't see the vote to cast mine . Presume it's been nicked /hidden . Typical . 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## devdev

Shizer! Looks like I am in the sock vaping tronk...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## devdev

Rowan Francis said:


> Well I can't see the vote to cast mine . Presume it's been nicked /hidden . Typical .
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Poll is set to public, but you can't vote via Tapatalk i don't think


----------



## Rowan Francis

Dam .. I wonder if you will be taking the juice out of the socks to make a nice ass joose to vape .. @devdev

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## devdev

I think you are the resident Assjuice afficianado @Rowan Francis 

This sock vaping deal only requires that:

1. I make a wick out of my sock and vape it
2. I place a sock over a driptip and vape through it


----------



## Rowan Francis

3. The joose is made from pure sock end 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## devdev

Rowan Francis said:


> 3. The joose is made from pure sock end
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Lol I'm not that special Row, but I will definitely lay the challenge down for you to soak your socks, drain the juice and then vape it


----------



## johan

If there is a Vape My Sock video and it is of acceptable standard, you can change my name plus obviously a majority vote have to be in place.

Send from Android device using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rowan Francis

Aaah shucks it was a good idea at the time . 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## johan

No Pain No Gain - hehe

Send from Android device using Tapatalk


----------



## RezaD

Waahaahaaaahaaa!!!!!!!!!!! Well, don't just stand there. You heard the man! Start socking!!! ????????

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## devdev

Too busy vaping Heather's juice at 20w on the Sigelei. Flip it's good! 

We rock the socks over the weekend

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ET

devdev said:


> Well played Pete, but Johan needs to agree to the change!
> 
> Why do I feel like I am definitely going to land up making a sock vaping video?



i'm sure it will be sick as tits


----------



## devdev

denizenx said:


> i'm sure it will be sick as tits



I think sick is an appropriate word. As far as tits are concerned, sweaty man boobies come to mind

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

